# $0.20 9mm



## Mr.jt (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anybody know where you can get FMJ target ammo for less than $0.20 delivered after taxes? My local Wal Mart has it for this price after tax and I pick it up my self. Is there anything cheaper than this out there?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Roll your own. That's all I know of that would be cheaper.


----------



## Mr.jt (Mar 24, 2008)

That is not the answer I wanted to here! But unfortunatly that is the answer I thought I would get. I am new to the centerfire ammo (I shoot a ton of rimfire) and I did not know if there were any cheaper alternatives than Wal Mart. Does anybody ever do "group buys" to get any cheaper?


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Mr.jt said:


> That is not the answer I wanted to here! But unfortunatly that is the answer I thought I would get. I am new to the centerfire ammo (I shoot a ton of rimfire) and I did not know if there were any cheaper alternatives than Wal Mart. Does anybody ever do "group buys" to get any cheaper?


I've priced some of the web merchants and I haven't found a significant savings from Walmart. You can probably find some bargain stuff like Blazer aluminum or Wolf for maybe cents off the $9.97 for WWB at Walmart, but no big difference. The Walmart by me also has Blazer Brass FMJ for just under $9/box. You certainly won't save much off that number, especially after shipping.

Also, when buying online you will have to pay freight. Ammo is heavy and the freight can add up, even though you may not be paying sales tax.

Now, when shopping for the premium HD stuff, then I will more likely go online for the best deal. But I've looked at this question and I'm satisfied with Walmart for both price and the convenience for my range ammo.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

The Walmart's in my area do not sell Blazer ammuntion, but the WWB is still the cheapest I can find, even including online (especially with shipping costs). Just my .02

-Jeff-


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Mr.jt said:


> I did not know if there were any cheaper alternatives than Wal Mart. Does anybody ever do "group buys" to get any cheaper?


OK, this is simple procurement 101. Even if everyone on this forum got together for a "group buy", we could not compare to the massive purchasing power that Wal*Mart can exert on the market. It is this same reason that local gun shops, where many persons purchase ammo and the shop owner is buying in bulk, still can not compete from a pricing perspective with a Wal*Mart. There are a few ammo stores on the internet that have made large, bulk purchases and pass that savings onto the consumer, however, you have to factor in shipping for a total cost model. I doubt you will ever regularly beat their WWB price.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Dsig1 said:


> OK, this is simple procurement 101. Even if everyone on this forum got together for a "group buy", we could not compare to the massive purchasing power that Wal*Mart can exert on the market. It is this same reason that local gun shops, where many persons purchase ammo and the shop owner is buying in bulk, still can not compete from a pricing perspective with a Wal*Mart.


Very few stores, gun shop or not, can compete with Wal Mart. Their power is huge! Look at the hand they had in killing HD DVD simply by saying they would only carry Blu Ray. While I do buy things like ammo and oil and the occasional grocery item at Wal Mart, I saw so much preferential treatment to them as a buyer when I worked for Milton Bradley almost 10 years ago, that to this day they make me sick and I try to limit how much money I give them. I much prefer to shop at smaller stores where you get better customer service and not so much attitude from the staff. Unfortunately, sometimes the wallet overrides the principles. :smt012


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

You can buy bulk at ammoman.com and shipping is free. I just wish I could convince the wife to buy 1K 9mm rds at a time. If my buddy would hurry up and buy a 9mm, we could go halvsies on the order.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

nukehayes said:


> You can buy bulk at ammoman.com and shipping is free. I just wish I could convince the wife to buy 1K 9mm rds at a time. If my buddy would hurry up and buy a 9mm, we could go halvsies on the order.


The Wolf on that website only comes out to $15 cheaper per 1000 rounds than WWB from Walmart. What's the deal with Wolf Ammo? Is it not as good for the gun or something? Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I only shoot WWB out of my guns (except for SD rounds) because it's the cheapest I can find, and that Wolf isn't that much cheaper. I'm guessing the Wolf can't be reloaded, but in that case shouldn't it be more than $15 cheaper per 1000 rounds than WWB?

-Jeff-


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> The Wolf on that website only comes out to $15 cheaper per 1000 rounds than WWB from Walmart. What's the deal with Wolf Ammo? Is it not as good for the gun or something? Sorry if this is a stupid question, but I only shoot WWB out of my guns (except for SD rounds) because it's the cheapest I can find, and that Wolf isn't that much cheaper. I'm guessing the Wolf can't be reloaded, but in that case shouldn't it be more than $15 cheaper per 1000 rounds than WWB?
> 
> -Jeff-


I got some wolf once and it was pretty sh!tty. It was super dirty and really erratic. I thought I was shooting awful so I shot off of sandbags and the groups didn't get any smaller.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

That's what I've heard about Wolf. Even if your gun cycles it, it's dirty. Some guns have trouble cycling the stuff. From what I've read, the steel cases don't seal as well as brass so that may cause loss of pressure, increased fouling, and less consistency in shot groups.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Wolf is dirty. If it's wet or humid and you are shooting outside, deposits grow and foul action much more quickly than with other ammo. Most all of the Wolf ammo I've seen or used is in aluminum casings which are not reloadable.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That's what I figured, but wanted to make sure. So it seems that even purchasing online isn't worth it except for Self-defense round (atleast in my case). Thanks for the info guys.

-Jeff-


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

One of the other issues I've seen with Wolf ammo is that a number of the ranges here in San Diego won't allow ammunition with steel components on the line. The one closest to me will (reportedly) BAN YOU for even bringing the stuff in the shop. That said, I can get 165gr Winchester .40 S & W for under $30/100 @ Wal Mart. Remington is 2x as much at the next cheapest place. 


Now, if only I could find .40 135gr FMJ......


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Mr.jt said:


> Does anybody know where you can get FMJ target ammo for less than $0.20 delivered after taxes? My local Wal Mart has it for this price after tax and I pick it up my self. Is there anything cheaper than this out there?


You might get lucky at a gun show but otherwise it's going to be hard to beat the Wallyworld conglomerate.


----------



## Patient_Zero (Mar 14, 2008)

I'd be a little leary of gun show ammo. There's no telling what kind of job was done with the load. It might be cheap now, but when you have to replace a gun that blows up in your hand, that few cents extra per round will seem like a bargain.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

The wal mart near me has Winchester 9mm for $15.99 per 100 plus tax, here that 6%. $16.95/100+$.17 per round.


----------



## Mr.jt (Mar 24, 2008)

Consider yourself lucky...Its $18.?? in my neck of the woods


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

RoadRnnr69 said:


> The wal mart near me has Winchester 9mm for $15.99 per 100 plus tax, here that 6%. $16.95/100+$.17 per round.


My advice - STOCK UP. It's $18.72 (up from $15.something about a month ago) at WM by me and this price has been noted by others, so it appears they have not YET raised the price where you are. But when they do it will be by almost $3/box.


----------



## sigshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

RoadRnnr69 said:


> The wal mart near me has Winchester 9mm for $15.99 per 100 plus tax, here that 6%. $16.95/100+$.17 per round.


road, you should buy them out at that price. at most other walmarts the price went up to about $19.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

RoadRnnr69 said:


> The wal mart near me has Winchester 9mm for $15.99 per 100 plus tax, here that 6%. $16.95/100+$.17 per round.


If the Walmart here had WWB 9mm for $15.99 per 100 then they would have an empty ammo shelf (for 9mm that is).

-Jeff-


----------

